#ubuntu-lb 2011-06-15
<Magaltavor> min al marhaba
<rapacity> :p
<rapacity> the leader stopped by
<alienpulse> ghost city there ?!
<alienpulse> or Zombie land ?
<youssefchaker> both
#ubuntu-lb 2011-06-17
<Armageddon> pa2ousi :D
#ubuntu-lb 2016-06-14
<juliokk> Hi
<juliokk> Hello
